# Can't take it anymore!



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I have been using a screen protector for Isabella for months, but I can no longer take the glare-effect.  Has anyone purchased any of the 'anti-glare' screen protectors?  If so, are they really anti-glare and are they hard to read thru?


----------



## Bluejarzen (Jan 19, 2009)

I've had my Kindle since November of '07 and never had a screen cover on it and it still looks brand new. I would personally recommend you save your cash unless you are in a high-risk environment that would justify it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never used a screen protector. I have my Kindle in a cover and clean my screen once a week.I reached over to get it off my bedside table and knocked it off. Scared me to death but it was fine. I would think unless you have young children that may pick it up and abuse it there is nothing to worry about.

I am more careful with my Kindle than I was with my girls when they were young.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with the previous two.  How about getting rid of the screen protector?

My touch screen devices and my phone that gets tossed unprotected into my purse get scratches and benefit from a screen protector.  But the Kindle doesn't usually have anything attacking it's screen.  It's in her cover or in front of my face, both places are pretty safe.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Sometimes Isabella is in my purse w/out her cover.  Not often, but enough to need a screen protector, plus, she goes with me everywhere.  For instance right now, she's on my desk watching me type.  AND has picked up a couple of crumbs.  

I don't know if its just me, but she needs protection.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I personally would never put my Kindle in my purse, or any other bag, without a cover of some sort.  I know it's built really well, but why take chances since it comes with a good protective cover, if you have nothing else.
Just my opinion.
debbie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I never take my Kindle out of my m-Edge cover. I know some people like to read their Kindle *nekkid* but I would never put my Kindle in my purse or carry it anywhere without a cover. I treasure it to much!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Sometimes Isabella is in my purse w/out her cover.


Yes, if she runs around without her koat I totally understand your desire for a screen protector. Kind of like when you go outside with just your shorts and tank top on, you need to add the sunscreen. In this case I think a screen protector is a good substitute for a full cover. Good luck finding one.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I've never been a fan of screen covers of any sort. I've found most of them fairly useless, and as a general rule I don't abuse my electronics too badly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree that screen protectors are pretty useless and the Kindle doesn't really need one. Mine never leaves its MEdge cover. That said, carrying the Kindle in a purse or other bag with no cover is just foolish and asking for trouble. Keep it in its cover, don't put anything heavy on it, and it will be fine.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The only device that I have that has a screen-protector is my ipod nano. It's so abused. I toss it everywhere, purse, pocket, you name it. It's been dropped I don't know how many times, carted around by the headphones, sat on. My phone's pretty much the same, but since it's a flip phone, I don't really worry about protecting the screen. It's safely tucked away. My Kindle, well, he gets tossed in the purse and carried in my apron at work, but he's always wearing his Koat. I am more careful with his than my other devices, but still not as careful as I should be. They also all wear DecalGirl skins, which help minimize the scuffs associated with before mentioned abuse. I should be more careful with the ipod though. I really like this design (3g) and don't care for it's replacement (4g). If something happens to this one, I'll steal my daughter's and replace it with the newer one (she likes that one)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Maybe you should consider purchasing a protective sleeve for your Kindle.  It would be more protected in you purse than with just the screen protector.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you for all of your suggestions, but has anyone used any of the anti-glare screen protectors?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I have never used a screen protector on my Kindle (since i keep it in its cover, I don't need one). However, I do use an anti-glare screen protecter on my tablet - and it really helped and works well.


----------

